# Leprous (opeth fans enter)



## soliloquy (Dec 12, 2010)

dont know much about these guys. but they were advertised in a new album i just picked up (the second album by Diablo Swing Orchestra), and they mentioned this about the band:

"leprous 'tall poppy syndrome'
tall poppy syndrome is the debut release from leprous, a young norwegian band hellbent on creating innovative and experimental music. their exploration of the dark side of metal draws inspirations from icons EMPEROR and OPETH, classical compositions as well as 70s progressive rock. recommended to musically open minded listeners..."

at first i was like 'what the fuck? too many influences and genres mixing and mashing, this has GOT to suck! plus, i'm not a fan of opeth AT ALL! but i thought i'd give it a listen, and 

holy hell! they do sound a lot like opeth, but for whatever reason, i'm liking this as supposed to opeths stuff...

they kind of have a hint of karnivool too em too... 

regardless, give it a listen. see what you think:


----------



## Leper (Dec 12, 2010)

Interesting, will check this out when I'm back home


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

I really enjoyed it, thanks.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 12, 2010)

Great find, thanks!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 13, 2010)

A quick look on Metal Archives reveals that they're the live backing band for Ihsahn's solo project. Badass stuff, too...thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 13, 2010)

Tall Poppy Syndrome was my favorite album of 2009. 

Maybe a little off topic, but I was browsing their page on metal archives the other day and decided to read some reviews and one really tore it apart. Not all that uncommon on metal archives, really. I've read some of the snobbiest unobjective bullshit on that site.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Dec 13, 2010)

I remember finding these guys last year and falling in love. Especially since I'm a huge fan of Opeth!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 13, 2010)

This is great.


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 13, 2010)

MatthewK said:


> Maybe a little off topic, but I was browsing their page on metal archives the other day and decided to read some reviews and one really tore it apart. Not all that uncommon on metal archives, really. I've read some of the snobbiest unobjective bullshit on that site.





I can't even count how many reviews of that nature I've found on that site.


----------



## clouds (Dec 13, 2010)

MatthewK said:


> Maybe a little off topic, but I was browsing their page on metal archives the other day and decided to read some reviews and one really tore it apart. Not all that uncommon on metal archives, really. I've read some of the snobbiest unobjective bullshit on that site.


+1 . Stay away from those elitist assholes.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 14, 2010)

Something I just noticed...check out the spoken-word bit in the song in the original post, and this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/133718-anyone-non-scandinavic-people-ever-heard.html

Also, I think this might be my favorite song on the album:


----------



## DLG (Dec 15, 2010)

don't miss these guys live, if you get the chance. 

I saw them open up for Therion and they killed it. And the new material sounds amazing. 

To me they sound more like early Pain of Salvation than Opeth, though, musically. 

Except Tall Poppy Syndrome is better than everything PoS has done since Remedy Lane.


----------



## petereanima (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, i really like that - thanks for sharing!


----------



## DLG (Jun 29, 2011)

We're happy to announce release dates, cover art and release concert for our upcoming album "Bilateral"! The album has been produced by Ihsahn -Official- and Starofash -Official- and has been mixed by Jens Bogren @ Fascination street studios! The cover art has been done by the surrealistic painter Jeff Jordan and the spanish designer Ritxi Ostáris. "Bilateral" will be released on August 22nd, 2011 in Europe and August 23rd, 2011 in North America via InsideOutMusic.







there's how you do a prog album cover, dream theater. armored anteaters ftw.


----------



## DLG (Jun 29, 2011)

a half goat/half mermaid bathing in a pitcher of lemonade too.


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 29, 2011)

DLG said:


> We're happy to announce release dates, cover art and release concert for our upcoming album "Bilateral"! The album has been produced by Ihsahn -Official- and Starofash -Official- and has been mixed by Jens Bogren @ Fascination street studios! The cover art has been done by the surrealistic painter Jeff Jordan and the spanish designer Ritxi Ostáris. "Bilateral" will be released on August 22nd, 2011 in Europe and August 23rd, 2011 in North America via InsideOutMusic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow this is great news! Tall Poppy Syndrome is such an underrated CD. It has some moments that remind of Unexpect at times, as well as Opeth. I strongly encourage anyone interested in prog to check these guys out, you cannot be disappointed.


----------



## abyss258 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Espaul (Jul 14, 2011)

New track from the new album available for listening at Leprous' facepage:

https://www.facebook.com/leprousband


----------



## petereanima (Jul 14, 2011)

YES, thanks for posting, this makes my day.


----------



## Doug N (Jul 14, 2011)

Just ordered Tall Poppy Syndrome on Amazon, this is too good to pass up.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh God yes


----------



## DLG (Jul 14, 2011)

great track!


----------



## Lechugaz (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## TheSleeper (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn, this sounds awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 14, 2011)

the second the video started playing, I heard Deliverance.
9:38, in Deliverance to be exact.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 14, 2011)

I love Opeth. One of the greatest bands ever.  


...And this, was not bad at all. I haven't seen many "wnb-Opeth" bands. However, i need to listen to more of this before i make my final judgement. Thanks for sharing anyway


----------



## Watty (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the new album, wasn't aware they were still active enough to bother recording a new one...


----------



## RGD MIKE (Jul 14, 2011)

I paused my Opeth to listen to this. very interesting.


----------



## DLG (Jul 15, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> I love Opeth. One of the greatest bands ever.
> 
> 
> ...And this, was not bad at all. I haven't seen many "wnb-Opeth" bands. However, i need to listen to more of this before i make my final judgement. Thanks for sharing anyway



I actually don't hear much opeth. to me they sound like what pain of salvation would sound like if they stayed metallic and proggy and kept getting weirder after one hour by the concrete lake instead of veering into that whole conceptualized vintage classic rock territory.


----------



## Doug N (Jul 15, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the new album, wasn't aware they were still active enough to bother recording a new one...


 
I don't know much about the band - have they been inactive over the past two years? Did they go on the road at all with the previous release?


----------



## mgh (Jul 15, 2011)

listened back when it came out and wasn't hugely taken by it at the time, but will relisten. if you guys like proggy metal bands with an Opeth influence, check out Spires, a band from the UK - 
&#x202a;Spires - Broken Hourglass&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## DLG (Jul 15, 2011)

Doug N said:


> I don't know much about the band - have they been inactive over the past two years? Did they go on the road at all with the previous release?




they are Ihsahn's touring band, and I saw them earlier in the year opening up for Therion. As Leprous, not backing Ihsahn


----------



## Espaul (Aug 22, 2011)

The entire album "Bilateral" is now streaming on guitarworld : 

Exclusive: Leprous Streaming New Album, 'Bilateral' | Guitar World


----------



## DLG (Aug 22, 2011)

amazing album. prog metal album of the year next to Cynthesis, though I'm expecting the Arch/Matheos album to beat both of them out for the title.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 22, 2011)

DLG said:


> they are Ihsahn's touring band, and I saw them earlier in the year opening up for Therion. As Leprous, not backing Ihsahn



They kick ridiculous amounts of ass with Ihsahn, so so so so good.


----------



## DLG (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll get to check them out at progpower, though I've never been able to get into Ihsahn's solo stuff. I'm sure it'll be great live though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 22, 2011)

DLG said:


> I'll get to check them out at progpower, though I've never been able to get into Ihsahn's solo stuff. I'm sure it'll be great live though.



I have to say, before seeing his live show I wasn't a fan. Now I am _very_ much a fan.


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 22, 2011)

Glad these guys are gettin some love in here. Seriously underrated band, and very talented.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 22, 2011)

i was hoping there would be a thread. so far, Bilateral is THE album of the year for me. I asked them on facebook, and they said they should be selling copies at ProgPower. SO FUCKING EXCITE


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds goddamned awesome. I'll definitely look for their album.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 22, 2011)

DLG said:


> a half goat/half mermaid bathing in a pitcher of lemonade too.



Baphomer.

I checked these guys out a little while back. I kept seeing ads for them somewhere (maybe Youtube, maybe even this site), mentioning that Ihsahn made an appearance on one of the songs. They were not at all what I was expecting. I can see the Opeth comparison, maybe even a little early Pain of Salvation, but I just found them a little dull.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 22, 2011)

listen to the title track, Bilateral. fucking amazing


----------



## Espaul (Aug 22, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> Glad these guys are gettin some love in here. Seriously underrated band, and very talented.



I agree! I've listened the shit out of their debut album


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 23, 2011)

Fucking sick, I can definately forget about Opeth and their shitty new stuff now


----------



## OwainXerath (Aug 23, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I've got an advance copy of the album! No you can't have it! It's actually amazing!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds tasty. Huge Opeth fan here.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 24, 2011)

Espaul said:


> The entire album "Bilateral" is now streaming on guitarworld :
> 
> Exclusive: Leprous Streaming New Album, 'Bilateral' | Guitar World



The music is awesome but the vocals really grate on me. I really don't like his voice.


----------



## Espaul (Aug 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The music is awesome but the vocals really grate on me. I really don't like his voice.



I don't want to be the guy that quote the one above me, but today I am, hehe. 

I really felt that at first too. Really didn't like his vocals, but really liked the instrumental, so I tried to listen to it (even though I couldn't stand the vocals). But then I started to like the vocals  The only thing I don't like is his poor English pronunciation  

So the tip if you like the instrumental. Try a few more times and you might have a new band you like


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2011)

BUMP, this band is too awesome, they need moar exposure!


----------



## DLG (Sep 28, 2011)

yep, I've been playing this album so much it's not even funny. 

more than to opeth fans, I'd really recommend this album to people who loved old pain of salvation before they turned shitty.

check out MB. Indifferentia for example. that song gives me a huge Remedy Lane vibe.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 28, 2011)

glad to see this thread bumped. Leprous is awesome and Bilateral is one of the top releases this year, easy.


----------



## bigswifty (Sep 28, 2011)

Bilateral is easily in my top 5 this year,
extremely well done. Leprous has a great sound.


----------



## Sofos (Sep 28, 2011)

Einar, the vocalist/keyboardist, and I. He has become a friend of mine since meeting him at ProgPower. Doing an interview with him and other members soon


----------



## renzoip (Sep 28, 2011)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> A quick look on Metal Archives reveals that they're the live backing band for Ihsahn's solo project. Badass stuff, too...thanks for the recommendation!



True, I saw both of them live in Atlanta at Progpower like 2 weeks ago, them and Ihshan were great!


----------



## Schism20x6 (Oct 1, 2011)

THANK YOU, this band is such a great find I love them. I've listened to the Bilateral album 3 times now and it amazing, especially the song Acquired Taste. Tall Poppy Syndrome was great as well.

They remind me a lot of the bands Sleepytime Gorilla Museum and Porcupine Tree as well as Opeth.


----------



## DLG (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Oct 26, 2011)

DLG said:


>




i was gonna come to post that

have to say, a very strange and weird video...

but the music is awesome, so cant complain! hopefully both your albums would be in mail tomorrow! cant wait!


----------



## Sofos (Oct 28, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i was gonna come to post that
> 
> have to say, a very strange and weird video...
> 
> but the music is awesome, so cant complain! hopefully both your albums would be in mail tomorrow! cant wait!



i was going to post it too, but oh well. great video. it makes me want to wash with a fish. brb shower time. then im going to roll up broom lint and smoke it.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 28, 2011)

renzoip said:


> True, I saw both of them live in Atlanta at Progpower like 2 weeks ago, them and Ihshan were great!



in all honesty, Einar (keboardist/vocalist) had far more stage presence than Ihsahn himself. he was crazy!


----------



## DLG (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah I saw at progpower and I saw Leprous open up for Therion earlier in the year, they are definitely amazing live.


----------



## xfilth (Oct 28, 2011)

Saw them backing up Ihsahn last year on Wacken. Was an awesome concert. Very talented young group of guys.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Oct 28, 2011)

Saw them with Ihsahn at Prog Power. Fantastic performance. I have no problem saying that they were tighter than the original Emperor lineup on the Emperor track's they played. I know it wouldn't take much to be tighter than Trym hahaha 
Did I miss something with this video? I don't have a clue about anything that happened in the video.


----------



## DLG (Oct 29, 2011)

ChrisRushing said:


> Did I miss something with this video? I don't have a clue about anything that happened in the video.



I'm still decyphering the album cover


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 1, 2011)

Can't eblieve how good this shit is.


...off to buy an itunes card.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 1, 2011)

just got both the albums
and oh dear god!
i really dont know which album i'm enjoying more
the only filler i found in tall poppy syndrome was i believe the third last track(the one that starts off sounding like a weird mix of power metal riffs and black metal blast beat drums?) which, not only seemed out of place, but just weird...

but over all, loving both the albums!


----------



## Kamin (Nov 8, 2011)

How did I miss this? Bilateral is fucking awesome.


----------



## DLG (Nov 9, 2011)

they are on a euro tour btw

might catch them in budapest


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## DLG (Nov 6, 2012)

this is the drummer's project, I think a lot of you will dig it.

very quirky, instrumental prog

Aiming for Enrike's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Tang (Apr 25, 2013)

this band just came up on my Spotify Extol radio... I only have three words..











EDIT, YA'LL: These guys have got a new album named Coal coming out on May 20th.. definitely looking forward to it!

EDIT2: I didn't realize DLG had a more recent thread created.. whoops!


----------



## DoomMantia (Apr 26, 2013)

Cheers for the bump, this band is sick. Right up my alley


----------



## DLG (Apr 26, 2013)

the album is up for preorder at the InsideOut site for Europeans. 

available on vinyl as well. 

only heard one song and I'm already sure it's going to be in my top 5 of 2013. 

these guys do modern prog metal right.


----------



## Tang (Apr 27, 2013)

As of right now I'm enjoying Tall Poppy Syndrome more. It has a playfulness about it that's just so charming and brutal at the same time. Don't get me wrong, Bilateral has some HUGE sounding shit that took my breath away. Gonna be focusing on Bilateral to try and understand it more.


----------



## Tang (May 14, 2013)

New Leprous track. Pretty great. This album is shaping up to be quite the looker, and I really think we've found one of prog-metals new great vocalists. Damn that boy can sing.


----------



## NaYoN (May 14, 2013)

Tang said:


> New Leprous track. Pretty great. This album is shaping up to be quite the looker, and I really think we've found one of prog-metals new great vocalists. Damn that boy can sing.



I interviewed him (not yet published) and his mother's apparently a singing teacher, and he himself has taught singing for years. It shows!

This song is awesome and very feels-heavy. I love it!


----------



## Tang (May 14, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> I interviewed him (not yet published) and his mother's apparently a singing teacher, and he himself has taught singing for years. It shows!
> 
> This song is awesome and very feels-heavy. I love it!



Nice! Any word on when the interview'll be published?


----------



## NaYoN (May 14, 2013)

Tang said:


> Nice! Any word on when the interview'll be published?



When I transcribe it, which should be in the next few days


----------



## Watty (May 14, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> I interviewed him (not yet published) and his mother's apparently a singing teacher, and he himself has taught singing for years. It shows!
> 
> This song is awesome and very feels-heavy. I love it!



The funny thing is that when they posted the studio report for the last album, I thought his vocals sounded a bit out of place and odd. However, when they slipped into the context of the song....it was perfect. He's got a really unique voice and knows how to apply it to the music they play. More emotive than a lot of folks around the scene today.


----------



## NaYoN (May 14, 2013)

I just got the press copy of the album... It's very interesting, I love it. It's more avant-garde and Scandinavian-indie-influenced. If Bilateral was the only Leprous album you liked, this one will be a bit out of left field, but it's an amazing album.


----------



## Watty (May 15, 2013)

Naw, I'm not huge into their first, but TPS and B were both amazing. I don't mind the softer aspects of what I've heard so far from this one, so I doubt I'll be unpleasantly surprised.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 15, 2013)

wow, they changed a bit since last I heard them! I remember only liking a couple bits of their material previously.


----------



## NaYoN (May 15, 2013)

The last track is the heaviest on the album and has Ihsahn on vocals, it's delightful. For the rest of my thoughts, I'll try to get the review and interview done asap


----------



## Tang (May 15, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> The last track is the heaviest on the album and has Ihsahn on vocals, it's delightful. For the rest of my thoughts, I'll try to get the review and interview done asap



Can't wait to hear it! Hopefully it won't leak..


----------



## kunalbatra (May 16, 2013)

Will be seeing them in July alongside Ihsahn (they are Ihsahn's live band too), Iced Earth, Sodom, AAL and more. I hope they play new material here


----------



## NaYoN (May 16, 2013)

kunalbatra said:


> Will be seeing them in July alongside Ihsahn (they are Ihsahn's live band too), Iced Earth, Sodom, AAL and more. I hope they play new material here



They will


----------



## trianglebutt (May 16, 2013)

Fucking yes, I found Bilateral a few weeks ago and fell in love. The new song sounds sweet, I can't wait for the new album!


----------



## Tang (May 18, 2013)

It's in the wild now, kids.


----------



## Tang (May 19, 2013)

Is that some 8-string action I hear?!?

Oh. This is way more experimental than I expected.


----------



## NaYoN (May 19, 2013)

Tang said:


> Is that some 8-string action I hear?!?
> 
> Oh. This is way more experimental than I expected.



The album is all written on 8 strings, recorded on baritone 6's, played live with 8's. They recorded with the baritones because they sound better, but they can't keep in tune so they use the 8's live.


----------



## Tang (May 19, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> The album is all written on 8 strings, recorded on baritone 6's, played live with 8's. They recorded with the baritones because they sound better, but they can't keep in tune so they use the 8's live.



I see why you said it was a more avant-garde record. 

Ihsahn's part is frakking insane. Simply ridiculous.


----------



## Watty (May 19, 2013)

Just started in on it....the first track is already IMMENSE.


----------



## Tang (May 19, 2013)

Watty said:


> Just started in on it....the first track is already IMMENSE.



Coal is ....ing phenomenal. It took a few listens to really sync in, but I think I get what they were trying to accomplish with this album and it really works.

Definitely not the direction I expected them to go in, but it's progressive in every sense of the word.


----------



## Tang (May 20, 2013)

It's on Spotify now. Enjoy!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 20, 2013)

Tang said:


> Coal is ....ing phenomenal. It took a few listens to really sync in, but I think I get what they were trying to accomplish with this album and it really works.
> 
> Definitely not the direction I expected them to go in, but it's progressive in every sense of the word.



You do know you can say "...." here, right? 

EDIT.....or, apparently not. When did that change?


----------



## Ralyks (May 20, 2013)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> You do know you can say "...." here, right?
> 
> EDIT.....or, apparently not. When did that change?



I was literally just wondering that in my head 

But the album. Other than a few parts seem to meander, this is a terrific album.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 21, 2013)

I've only listened to it once so far, but my initial impression is "meh". I'll have to give it another listen or 2 to get it, probably.


----------



## AnthonyPuddu (May 22, 2013)

New to these guys, musical boner achieved


----------



## DoomMantia (May 27, 2013)

Listening to the new album now; not digging it as much as bilateral at the moment, but still not bad.


----------



## Metaguitarist (May 27, 2013)

Wow, what a great group! Gonna have to buy it sometime soon.


----------



## trianglebutt (May 27, 2013)

I've only listened to it once and I like Bilateral more but I have a suspicion that this one is a grower, will definitely be giving it some more spins.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 28, 2013)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> You do know you can say "...." here, right?
> 
> EDIT.....or, apparently not. When did that change?



Well, you still can... Like this: Fuck... 

But yeah, it's weird as hell and completely unnecessary, IMO.

Also, I had not heard these guys before (or rather, had apparently heard the same people playing with Isahn, but not as Leprous), so thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## soliloquy (May 30, 2013)




----------



## DLG (Jun 8, 2013)

just want to bump this to say that this album is AMAZING. 

much different from Bilateral and very brave, considering that a lot of traditional prog fans won't like the change. 

The album was obviously for the most part written by the singer/keyboardist. The vocals are the central part of the music. 

It's very dark, and it's not really guitarist music. I have immense respect for the guitarists for playing with such restraint on this album and playing towards the strengths of the song instead of doing their own thing. 

The songwriting is incredible, and yes it's a definite grower. "The Cloak" is the most immediate song. 

There's lots of repetition and building of climaxes through adding layers of vocals and keyboards over a steady riff. "The Valley" is the best example of this, which might have three real riffs/patterns in it, lasts nine minutes and never once gets boring. Easily my favorite song of the year. 

Ihsahn is amazing on the last song and sounds more inspired to me on this track than on most of his recent material. 

I also love how tastefully they use 8 string guitars, and the tone is so different than what you would expect, probably from the fact that they used the baritones, which I didn't know until reading it in this thread. The guitar tone is much softer than you would expect, lots of body and very full for an 8 string range. 

Can't wait to see them as many times as possible this year live. 

All in all, these guys are my favorite prog metal band in the world right now.


----------



## vilk (Jun 8, 2013)

I've listened to this band for a minute and I never really thought they sounded like Opeth... now that you mention it I guess they don't 100% NOT sound like Opeth... They do however, moreso than Opeth, remind me of Arcturus at times, and of course of Ihsahn as they are his backing band when he plays live.


----------



## DLG (Jun 9, 2013)

to me they sounded most like a young Pain of Salvation on "Tall Poppy Syndrome" but have since then completely become their own band. Never heard much Opeth in the music.


----------



## Watty (Jun 9, 2013)

Been spinning this a lot lately. The Cloak is coming out as a definite favorite for me. I know it's structured like a pop song, but the vocals are amazing on this track in particular.


----------



## Tang (Jun 9, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> I've listened to this band for a minute and I never really thought they sounded like Opeth... now that you mention it I guess they don't 100% NOT sound like Opeth... They do however, moreso than Opeth, remind me of Arcturus at times, and of course of Ihsahn as they are his backing band when he plays live.



Some of the clean vocals on Tall Poppy Syndrome sound a bit like Mikael, but that's about it, imo.

DLG: Do you prefer Coal over Bilateral? It's a tough choice for me.


----------



## DLG (Jun 10, 2013)

Tang said:


> DLG: Do you prefer Coal over Bilateral? It's a tough choice for me.



After listening to nothing but Coal for the past month, I popped in Bilateral this weekend and it's just as great as ever. Probably a tie, though they are completely different beasts.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Jun 10, 2013)

I have to hear Bilateral still, but overall I like Tall Poppy better.


----------



## DLG (Jun 10, 2013)

Metaguitarist said:


> I have to hear Bilateral still, but overall I like Tall Poppy better.



you'll probably flip when you hear Bilateral. definitely on the proggier side of things and a step up from TPS imo.


----------



## Tang (Jun 28, 2013)

After many (over 20) listens of Coal.. my Leprous rankings are as follows:

1. Bilateral
2. Coal
3. Tall Poppy Syndrome


----------



## crg123 (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow. I just found out about these guys. 

This is great! Any recommendations in particular since I'm just getting into them.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 29, 2013)

I saw them last week and Einar really did cut his hair. I held on to a shred of hope that in the videos and promo shots he had it tied back or something, but no


----------



## Tang (Sep 18, 2013)

What a voice. Holy sh.. what a voice!


----------



## DLG (Sep 18, 2013)

their european tour just kicked off. anyone catching them?


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 19, 2013)

Tang said:


> After many (over 20) listens of Coal.. my Leprous rankings are as follows:
> 
> 1. Bilateral
> 2. Coal
> 3. Tall Poppy Syndrome


That is how I rank them too 
One of my favorite bands right now. Forced Entry is just top notch stuff


----------



## VonKebbels (Sep 19, 2013)

DLG said:


> their european tour just kicked off. anyone catching them?



I'm going to see them tomorrow in Helsinki. Can't wait!


----------



## Sofos (Sep 19, 2013)

VonKebbels said:


> I'm going to see them tomorrow in Helsinki. Can't wait!



Enjoy man, I have yet to see them (I HAVE seen them backing Ihsahn, though). Gonna see em at ProgPower next year!


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 19, 2013)

I really can't choose a "best". I love Aeolia, TPS, Bilateral and Coal equally.


----------



## DLG (Sep 19, 2013)

seeing them for the 3rd time in October (5th if you count two times with Ihsahn) 

can't wait to see how all the Coal stuff translates live. 

they opened up their set at Brutal Assault with The Valley and it was pretty jaw-dropping.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 19, 2013)

The Valley


The Cloak


Coal


Foe


----------



## Tang (Sep 20, 2013)

PLAYING A TELE? 

I MORE THAN APPROVE!


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Sep 20, 2013)

I saw them at the Hellfest. Very impressive musicianship and that voice... Later the same day I saw them with Ihsahn but the sound sucked.


----------



## Discoqueen (Sep 21, 2013)

This is pretty cool stuff. Not really like Opeth... but I can see the early PoS thing, 
You guys should check out the band Hyno5e it is kinda close to the 'feel' of the songs I've heard off TPS.


----------



## VonKebbels (Sep 22, 2013)

I saw the live last friday. I was one of the best live show's i've ever seen!


----------



## MrCthulhu (Sep 22, 2013)

Discoqueen said:


> This is pretty cool stuff. Not really like Opeth... but I can see the early PoS thing,
> You guys should check out the band Hyno5e it is kinda close to the 'feel' of the songs I've heard off TPS.



Both valid. Don't really put Leprous and Opeth in the same category. Love both, but Leprous is more...operatic. Hypno5e is pretty good, I hope their future releases sound a bit more polished. Coal is a good album, it's definitely more of a start to finish album, but god damn, Forced Entry on Bilateral is still my favorite.


----------



## Maku (Sep 24, 2013)

got to see them yesterday in estonia and it was mindblowing. i was in the front row and i cant turn my neck, because i just went crazy. it must've looked rather retarded since estonians are usually pretty passive crowd, but i'm really pleased with their performance and hearing Forced Entry live is definitely one of the best things i've ever experienced

oh and also their special guest band, Vulture Industries, was also great, especially their vocalist, who just jumped into the crowd and started running around the venue, which was absolutely awesome. i think it showed respect to the crowd and how the band didn't think that they were in any way better than people who had come to see them.


----------



## Goro923 (Sep 24, 2013)

Nyx Erebos said:


> ...the sound sucked.



DUDE. I don't know what the shit was wrong with the sound people at Hellfest this year (with the notable exception of whoever was doing the Valley, I want to give him/her a hug). Every band I saw at the Altar/Temple's sound ranged from mediocre to bad. The main stages were bad to horrible, not counting Vektor, Ghost (for a while I thought they were doing playback ) and a handfull of other bands.


----------



## DLG (Sep 27, 2013)

can we take a moment to appreciate how perfect this song is?



Leprous definitely know how to open up an album with a very dramatic song every time.


----------



## DLG (Oct 25, 2013)

this was one wednesday, honestly one of the best metal shows I've ever seen.

And I am old and have seen many.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Oct 25, 2013)

Spoiler:

Coal is album of the year for me. Unless something absolutely face-melting comes out in the next month that is.


----------



## DrJazz (Oct 25, 2013)

I like what I'm hearing. More operatic than Opeth, but quite awesome nonetheless. I'll have to give it more of a listen once I get home.


----------

